# Pregnyl- how easy is it to get hold of.



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, I wonder if you can help.
I need to get some Pregnylyl shots and my clinic will be sending me a prescription from Greece in the next few days.
Is this easy to get hold of or should I be looking further afield than my local pharmacy?
Thanks
AJ


----------

